# 50,000 Miles, anyone have problems?



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

If anyone saw my post yesterday, then you know I am close to 50K miles. I'm trying to decide if it is worth the expense of a trade in for a CPO, or purchasing the extended warranty.

Do I need a warranty at all? Do these cars hit 50K and then fall apart? I can't imagine so.

Anyone over 50K that can shed some light on possible problems that develop on high mile BMWs?

thanks


----------



## GregE_325 (Jan 16, 2002)

I have over 45,000 miles in 14 months of ownership and it's still running strong. If you make an effort to keep the car properly maintained and serviced, then your problems should be minimal. But like all mechanical things, repairs and replacements are just part of the deal. Heck, I just had to replace the carburator on my airplane, and it was $1k just for the part. Ouch!
Extended warranties are generally just a waste of your money. You would be better off putting that money in savings somewhere and letting it sit. If your car has been reliable so far, there shouldn't be any reason to suspect it would start acting up until a good while longer. 

Good luck!

-- Greg


----------



## pps-325xit (Jan 18, 2002)

I'll let you know in about another 5-6 years (when I get near that mileage...) :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## iiotoko (Aug 5, 2002)

None whatsoever! Its just getting broken in!!:thumbup:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

I've got 67,000 miles on mine and it's been great. If your car hasn't been problematic to date, then why would it start right after the warranty expires?


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> *If your car hasn't been problematic to date, then why would it start right after the warranty expires? *


B/c some car companies specifically design parts to wear out after the warranty period expires, of course. At least it seems like it - I could tell you stories about some gm cars and the 6 month period after the warranty expires (not that is some GOOD engineering - right after, not right before).


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

pps-325xit said:


> *I'll let you know in about another 5-6 years (when I get near that mileage...) :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: *


Wow..in 6 years, I estimate I'll have 150,000 miles on mine. :yikes:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

rwg said:


> *
> 
> B/c some car companies specifically design parts to wear out after the warranty period expires, of course. At least it seems like it - I could tell you stories about some gm cars and the 6 month period after the warranty expires (not that is some GOOD engineering - right after, not right before). *


Granted... but we're not talking about GM products here... right?


----------



## pps-325xit (Jan 18, 2002)

I alternate between two cars and only drive 3 miles to work. Only 8.7k miles on Bimmer in 19 months. I'll be lucky to hit 10k miles in two years at this rate. Glad they changed the oil service to every year instead of 15k miles.



geomax said:


> *
> 
> Wow..in 6 years, I estimate I'll have 150,000 miles on mine. :yikes: *


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

*75K and no big probs...*

I own a '99 323i that I had delivered in Jan of 99. To date I have 75K miles and it runs like a dream.

I have had my share of the common problems...control arms, thermostat, air bag recals and such, but overall it has been a really good car. In fact this year has been my most trouble free year yet. Not one part replaced for wear or failure! Although I have had to replace the windshield thanks to that truck the other day...

I plan on hanging on to it for at least another 5~6 years and have no doubt it will still be running strong.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

FWIW, my wife's 540 has 86k on it and runs and drives flawlessly. What a great car. Only work on it has been maintenance routine and a minor foglight problem when it was new.


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Relax, 50.000 is just about when they break in properly. 

One of my previous cars was a 323iS, a company car.

It had 68,000 miles when I turned it in at the end of the lease. It was a company car so it had been driven like it was stolen, to paraphrase whomever.

It was still solid as a rock, no squeaks, rattle's etc. No mechanical faults whatsoever, no oil consumption, etc.

If you keep looking after it, even 250,000 miles isn't a big deal.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

JPinTO said:


> *
> 
> Granted... but we're not talking about GM products here... right? *


That would be one major reason why I drive a BMW :thumbup: . . . but if it were your first BMW and you were about to hit the end of warranty point, it might make you ask the question. :dunno: It's one reason I would never consider a CTS even if I liked the looks and it had superior performance. A car in this price range ought to last beyond the warranty and GM has a horrible track record in my experience.

I only have about 17.5k on mine so far, but it seems to be getting better and better. The engine is sweeter, the gear shift is smoother and the fun factor keeps going up.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *
> 
> Granted... but we're not talking about GM products here... right? *


FWIW, my wife's 98 Olds LSS with 50k on it runs great and the warranty ran out over a year ago at 36k(?). Her former car, I know the current owner, a 92 Buick Park Avenue, looks and runs great with 170k miles on it. I'm not comparing GM quality to BMW, just saying there is longevity there if cared for properly.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> FWIW, my wife's 98 Olds LSS with 50k on it runs great and the warranty ran out over a year ago at 36k(?). Her former car, I know the current owner, a 92 Buick Park Avenue, looks and runs great with 170k miles on it. I'm not comparing GM quality to BMW, just saying there is longevity there if cared for properly. *


I could tell you stories . . .


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

rwg said:


> *
> 
> I could tell you stories . . . *


I'm sure you could, just my experiece. 

They're horror stories for every brand of car out there, but sure, more with some than others.


----------

